# Question about these delicious scents



## rupertspal42 (May 3, 2009)

Would anyone know if these scents are soap safe? I know it says candle scent but i'm pretty curious and don't wanna harrass them if someone knows 

Starrville Soap and Candle - Fragrance page


----------



## Tabitha (May 3, 2009)

I used to purchase from them & yes, at that time they were skin/soap safe. The company was sold & bought & offline for a while so I can't promise anything now. Why not call them?


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 3, 2009)

heh I'm about 8 hrs ahead of them for another 25 days  still in Iraq for now.. booo but I shot them an email


----------



## Tabitha (May 3, 2009)

Wow, over $8.00 for 2# of clear soap base. That is REALLY expensive!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 3, 2009)

Ha totally didn't even look at that my internet is being really stupid we're having bad weather over here right now  trying to order some jars from SKS but my pages keep going dead  :cry: Ok well I'll stay away from that one and keep with my WSP and others i'm comfy with


----------

